# Getting Started



## fvs (Apr 4, 2016)

Trying to get flash installed in firefox, "pkg install flash" after install got this message
This software is not yet ready-to-go on your system. You need
to configure flash in /usr/local/lib/flash in order for it to
work properly. ? What to do next?
cd /usr/local/lib/flash What's next?
I'm lost.
fvs


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2016)

You just installed shells/flash. Probably not what you wanted, you're probably looking for www/linux-c6-flashplugin11.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2016)

See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html#moz-flash-plugin.


----------

